

Is The 'Longevity' Gene Sirtuin One Big Research Error? - tokenadult
http://www.science20.com/catarina_amorim/longevity_gene_sirtuin_one_big_research_error-82868

======
tokenadult
Link to Nature article, with brief abstract:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v477/n7365/full/477410a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v477/n7365/full/477410a.html)

New York Times reporting on the controversy:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/22/science/22longevity.html>

